# مثلث الحريق ومثلث الاطفاء وأنواع الحرائق



## كابتن اكرم (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم/رسالة عتاب/
هذا الموضوع مهم جدآ ومبسط 
يخص الجميع/لماذا لن ينشر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يوليو 2010)

السلامعليكم مهندسنا العزيز كرم 
يامكانك المرور علي مواضيعي و مواضبع مماثلة شارك بها الزملاء مشكورين و مأجورين 
و بعدين نشوف اسئلتك ودائما نرجب بك زميل و شمعة مضيئة


----------



## كابتن اكرم (6 يوليو 2010)

الأخ العزيز م/صبري مشكور عل هذه الملاحظه/أنا لستو مهندس بل كابتن بحري وأسمي مو كرم أكرم اكرر شكري لكم 
كان بدي تقرأ هذا الموضوع المشترك وتنطيني رايك


----------



## aati badri (6 يوليو 2010)

كابتن اكرم قال:


> السلام عليكم/رسالة عتاب/
> هذا الموضوع مهم جدآ ومبسط
> يخص الجميع/لماذا لن ينشر


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلين ياكابتن
اولا : اين هو الموضوع
ثانيا : لماذا لن ينشر وما ومن المانع
في انتظارك وانتظار الموضوع


----------



## كابتن اكرم (6 يوليو 2010)

الاخ aati مشكور على اهتمامك لن اعرف السبب لعيونك سوف احاول ارساله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يوليو 2010)

عناية الكابتن أكرم 
السلام عليكم 
اهلا بك صديقا للمنتدي
انا لم اجد موضوعا لأعلق عليه 
رجاء اعادة تحميل الموضوع 
و انا مع المهندس عبد العاطي فالمنتدي للجميع حتي و لو كان غير مهندس فالغاية هي نشر الثقافة الهندسية ايضا بين الخوة غير المتخصصين 
و أنا آسف على الخطأ في اسم حضرتك و العتب على النظر ، فأنا شيخ و الحمد لله على نعمته
و اهلا بك مرة اخري وأي موضوع تتطرحه سيكون محل تقدير من الجميع 
و موضوع مثلث الحريق و انواع الحريق يدخل في نطاق اهتمامات مهندس الميكانيكا تما ما مثل التكييف و الأعمال الصحية و ادارة المشروعات 
تحياتي


----------



## aati badri (7 يوليو 2010)

منقول


----------



## aati badri (7 يوليو 2010)

هل تقصد بمثلث الحريق 
المثلث اعلاه
نرجو التوضيح


----------



## aati badri (7 يوليو 2010)

*مثلث النار*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*




*صفحة المسودة* (غير مراجعة)

اذهب إلى: تصفح, البحث 


​*هذه المقالة يتيمة حيث أن عدداً قليلاً من المقالات أو لا مقالات إطلاقاً تصل إليها.*
ساعد من فضلك بإضافة وصلات في المقالات ذات العلاقة. _(يوليو 2009)_

 


مثلث النار.


*مثلث النار* أو *مثلث الإحتراق* (بالإنجليزية: Fire Triangle‏) وهو عبارة عن شكل توضيحي لعرض العناصر الثلاثة التي لا تشتغل النار إلا بوجودها وإذا غاب أحدها يجب أن تنطفئ النار. حتى تشتعل النار لابد من وجود الحرارة والوقود والأكسجين في نفس الوقت. تتكون النار في الطبيعة في حالة امتزاج هذه العناصر بالشكل الصحيح. لإقاف النار أو مكافحتها لابد من إزالة واحد من هذه العناصر.
بدون *الحرارة* :لا يمكن للنار أن تشتعل ولا يمكن لها أن تستمر. يمكن إزالة الحرارة برش الماء على النار حيث يتحول الماء من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية فيصبح بخار ماء وبالتالي يأخذ معه الحرارة. رش بعض المساحيق الكيماوية أو الغازات يعمل أيضاً على إزالة الحرارة. إبعاد مصادر الحرارة عن بعضها يقلل من الحرارة.ايقاف التيار الكهربائي في الحرائق الكهربائية يزيل المصدر الرئيسي للحرارة. بدون *الوقود* : النار سوف تتوقف. الوقود ينتهي طبيعياً بمجرد إلتهام النار لجميع المواد القابلة للإشتعال الوجودة حولها. عملية إبعاد الوقود عن النار تعتبر واحدة من أهم التحديات التي تواجه رجال الإطفاء. بدون *الأكسجين* : لا يمكن للنار أن تشتعل ولا يمكن لها أن تستمر. إبعاد الأكسجين عن النار يقلل من نسبة الإحتراق ولكن غالبا مايكون الأكسجين متوفراً بكثرة وخاصةً إذا خرجت النيران إلى الهواء الطلق لذا لا يعتبر إبعاد الأكسجين عاملاً مهما في مكافحة الحرائق. تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%AB%D9%84%D8%AB_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B1"


----------



## aati badri (7 يوليو 2010)

http://www.moe.gov.bh/divisions/safety/fire.htm

يمكنك زيارة الرابط اعلاه


----------



## aati badri (7 يوليو 2010)

http://www.khayma.com/jordanfirenet/ar_protection.htm

اخوانا في الاردن من اكثر الناس في هذه المنطقة اهتماما بهذا العلم
ومعنا خبراء من الاردن زيد واسد وخبير
جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (7 يوليو 2010)

كابتن سلام 
هناك الكثير عن مثلث الحريق
اما مثلث الاطفاء فنرجو تنويرنا عنه ولك الشكر


----------



## كابتن اكرم (7 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز م/صبري والاخ الفاضل م/ aati الشكر والتقدير لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمه انتم اساتذتي وانا تلميذ في مدرستكم دعائي لكم ايمانا دائما وعلما نافعا ويقينا صادقا الله يحفظكم 
قال رسول الله (ص) خير الناس من نفع الناس مع تقديري وشكري لكم


----------



## كابتن اكرم (8 يوليو 2010)

شيخي العزيز م/ صبري والاخ العزيز م /atti السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم عل هذه المعلومات القيمه دعائي الله يحفظكم انتم اساتذي وانا تلميذ في مدرستكم / شيخي الفاضل انا من خريجي الاكاديميه البحريه المصريه ولازلت افتخر بها مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بك و كلنا في خدمتك فانت خريج اكاديمية يعتز بها كل مصري و عربي


----------

